# substantial finger food



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Gotta love it....250 women, dinner time, $20 food budget pp...
no silver, mid Feb......I sent out my menu but it was a toughy...women coming from work they'll be hungry, this is prior to a meeting, they'll be in work clothes, it is buffet no silver.
oh man....please just a fork!!!!

So, What would you do in this scenerio?


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Chicken salad stuffed cherry tomatoes

Skewered everything

mini-pita bread sandwiches

'Fill me up' spreads like hummus or red lentil pate


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I had turkey, cranberry chutney and root slaw on ciabatta
ham and guyere on french
roasted veg on a skewer
spanakopita
duxelle in fillo cups
apple slices with pate
brownies
cookies 
apricot almond tarts
fresh fruit

......again this was a stretch....loaded on veg tried to make it not excessively rich <yet not veg tray from the grocery bleck> these are professional women and it is in Feb when diets are still rampant...and I'm doing 300 big event 2 days earlier.....!!! When it rains you hold a bucket and collect it.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

What about wrap 'pinwheels' - I just did this for a cheapie Christmas party; make your wraps out of whatever, and instead of halving them, cut in about 3/4 inch 'pinwheels' and skewer. I got about 7 pieces out of 1 wrap. 

Love the turkey - made my mouth water!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Thanks, yeah the turkey is a keeper, the only draw back is the cranberry chutney stain.....I really try not to have red sauces for stainage at these things. Apricot chutney may work just as well....


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Gougeres with a variety of filling
Gaspacho in a cucumber "cup"
Mini pissaladiere and onion tart
Stuffed potato skin
Vegetable Sushi
Guacamole served in a tortilla cup
Yakitori, the Japanese version of brochettes
Dumplings

You could serve a variety of little salad in different cups.

How about serving bouchees on an Asian or regular spoon? 
Some shellfish could be served in the shell? Mussels on the shell with shallot and vinaigrette.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

$20 pp dinner.

Love the ideas....looks like alot of Martha shtuff. *note to slef remember the gazpacho during August....wonder if they are outrageously messy?
Last batch of gougere were not that good...gotta play with em 
The shellfish are OK in Mo but I don't do alot with um...living in LA for soooo long I got really picky. think pro biz women eating off a shell without silver in work clothes....

Thought of a veggie sandwich but let it slide....deposit is not in, bid is out and they are deciding on the menu hopefully tomorrow. Cross your toes for me. $5000 is good fairly easy money for this gig....more more more....I've really tried to emphasize consulting and catering...more bang for the energy.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

SOoOOOOOO - Did you get the gig?!!

I just did my last job here in NJ; getting ready to list our house for sale, go to Charleston to look at new houses, start packing, ya da ya da. Don't see how I could manage that and do a job the right way at the same time. So, i'll just have to 'cater' vicariously through you all for a while!

Have you seen the spread in the new Gourmet about Charleston? I can't wait to get back there - so much has changed since I lived there before, and the food scene looks like it's just exploding!!! I have NO idea what I'll be doing when we move - just have to wait and check out the opportunites.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

It's in committee.....still.....I so love committees....someone called and wanted me to be on a committee for Mardi Gras cook off....NO FRIGGIN WAY!


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

How about using wonton wrappers to make mini eggrolls or spring rolls? You can use practically anything in them, sweet or savory and they make a nice bite.

Good luck on the gig, btw!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Thanks Nancy....since there is not a kitchen I avoid doing alot of hot foods....the directions were "no silverware"....I'm thinking wonton wrappers filled then fried....when they are women in biz clothes I really avoid oily shtuff. 
I need to play more with wrappers though. The feed back I've gotten from clients is they don't want food fried in their homes....lingering smells, etc.... So if they can be fried then reheated in an oven that would be best option. 
I've been using fillo shells alot, easy....fairly cheap and lower in fat.
I meet in person with the group on Tues. hopefully this will be settled by then.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Got it at a reduced cost and menu....$15
turkey sandwich as before
skewered veg
Spanokopita triangles
Morel duxelle in fillo cups
chevre tarts with tapenade
brownies
cookies 
Grapes
So.....money is still good....buffet is kinda weak, but $5 was a limiting factor.


----------

